# St Joes Seminary,Upholland July 2013



## Sshhhh... (Jul 16, 2013)

This place has been on the list now for a couple of years, the holy grail, one which I thought was impossible to see. Not going with Mars Lander, Lucky pants, project mayhem and perjury saint for silly reasons known to them, I could have kicked myself after seeing their wonderful shots of this amazing location. So i made the decision that it must be done and sod the concequences should any arise! 
This was, to me, more nerve racking than going to serenity hospital(which one day I may get around to doing a post) Visited with Mars Lander, we had the place to ourselves( or so we thought) to faff as much as we pleased! Let the faffing commence!
While Mars had a little snooze I got to know the residents. Unfortunately I didn't get much in the way of conversation from them, though they were obliging models. Then it came time to wake Mr Lander, I began to worry that his snoring would get us rumbled.







Sshhhh...we're in the library. no snoozing in here for you mars,you will get us kicked out. Unfortunately we forgot our library card..but then again they dont have much choice. A few years ago this still had books a plenty,we came a bit late. Mars was very disappointed, no Lady Chatterley's Lover for him tonight.







A few resident got bored to death,the literature wasn't very stimulating.






Finally we find a book, time to settle down and have a good read but oh its a bible, ah well...






A lovely find,spent a few minutes taking a few shots to the angry cries of the local jackdaws,understandable, I was after all stood in their toilet.






Unfortunately the fungi is taking up residence too, we weren't amused.






We weren't happy with our rooms here, a little privacy wouldn't go amiss






Looks more like stables than a dormitory






An urbex chair shot is irresistable. If someone would have told me many years ago that I would get excited about a chair in an old abandoned building, I would have raised my eyebrows and looked at them funny, then demanded my silver back 
















Escheresque stairs






A stunning room which was a surprise seeing as the corridor we had come down was a bit drab, then kerpow! we come into this beautifully lit room, a delight indeed 











These guys have stood here for years, I wondered what they are thinking...I think I have breathed in too many fungi spores by this point.






A crew shot is a must so we donned our masks, some would shout masks! I thought you both looked better, how rude..







Mere seconds after this shot was taken we heard footsteps coming from the corridor on the left. Time for a quick exit from this spot, only our escape route was a noisy affair and a dead end. Hiding and holding our breathes we heard footfall in the room we were ensconced...Thankfully our pursuer left us, relieved, we breathed normally once more and later, finally escaped into the outside world, happy at our acheivement and smelling of stuffed birds ​
Mars Lander has been playing around with virtuality. You can explore a room at St Joes if you click on HERE


Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 16, 2013)

Excellent Report with absolute top shots and an awesome day of lools and intenseness


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 16, 2013)

Great place!


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 16, 2013)

Lovely pictures - love the golden yellow glow - reminiscent of a Hovis ad.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm just bamboozled how you get your shots so straight and symmetrical! 
Fantastic report, loved the write up as always! cheers for sharing


----------



## sonyes (Jul 16, 2013)

Damn it just looks better with every shot I see! Superb pics and PP


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful. Those arches are stunning. Can't get enough of the shots from here.


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jul 16, 2013)

Great pictures and report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 17, 2013)

Stunning images Sshhhh and report too!

What a place! I can see why it was on top of your lists. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 17, 2013)

Great shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 17, 2013)

Infraredd said:


> Lovely pictures - love the golden yellow glow - reminiscent of a Hovis ad.



Thankyou and good analogy!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 17, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> I'm just bamboozled how you get your shots so straight and symmetrical!
> Fantastic report, loved the write up as always! cheers for sharing



Haha, they aren't all straight, especially number 13. Sometimes I have a little help from photoshop  Thankyou for your nice comments


----------



## ZerO81 (Jul 17, 2013)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 17, 2013)

Excellent report and shots well done on getting to see the place i know how much it mean to you


----------



## peterc4 (Jul 17, 2013)

spot on you got some great angles there, also liking the hovis look..


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 17, 2013)

Lucky Pants said:


> Excellent report and shots well done on getting to see the place i know how much it mean to you



Thankyou! So glad I got there in the end


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 17, 2013)

peterc4 said:


> spot on you got some great angles there, also liking the hovis look..



Thankyou Hovis look...


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 18, 2013)

*CRIPES!! Could I be so bold as to say those are the best piccies I've seen from you? Yes I could, because they are!! BOSTIN!! 
Best get yerself back and do the chapel now eh!!  *


----------



## Bones out (Jul 19, 2013)

Cool, really good!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow absolutely stunning shots!
This place is so beautiful.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 19, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *CRIPES!! Could I be so bold as to say those are the best piccies I've seen from you? Yes I could, because they are!! BOSTIN!!
> Best get yerself back and do the chapel now eh!!  *



Aww thanks Mr saint, that is a really nice comment!  Yes I really want to see the chapel, soo jealous you guys got there!


----------



## exsplorer (Jul 23, 2013)

WOWW what amazing awesome place and shots , how exciting i really need to go here . tym for letting me see your work . EXCELLENT


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 24, 2013)

Crackin' set of pix there Missy J, was it worth the wait?


----------



## Ginsters (Jul 24, 2013)

Stunning Photos.
All we need is more more more !!


----------

